# Coopers first hair cut!!!



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Cooper has his first hair cut today at 11 and i am in total panic. Really nervous as i love him with his long shaggy coat. i have printed off a picture of what i would like him to look like lets just hope the groomer sticks to it. I know he is going to absolutely hate it as he really doesn't like being brushed that much. I will try and upload before and after pictures tonight. Wish Cooper luck. Just hope the groomer nows what she is letting herself in for


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good luck - Kiki is going in for her summer strim today too - she will come out looking like a poodle, but it grows back quickly and it is so much easier to look after!


----------

